# rps.exe



## DARTH SHANI (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi, I hope you can help me.

For the last few months the rps.exe proess has been maxing out my PC's memory, right now it is running at 45% of the CPU. I have read that this is some type of malware but i have also read that this is part of NTL's secuirity package. My IP access is via Virginmedia and I use their PC guard software for my secuirity package. The rps.exe program seems to be running all the time whether I am running the PC Guard application or not and I am experience serious latency when trying to run some programs.

Here is my hijackthis log file

Many thanks in advance
M

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 00:08:15, on 08/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\fws.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard advisor\PCguardadvisor.exe
C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\Rps.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 924\dlccmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\m3SrchMn.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Network Assistant\ezi_hnm2.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Network Assistant\ezi_hnm2.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSec.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcccoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\vso\ConvertXtoDVD\ConvertXtoDvd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\My Download Files\utorrent.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Meenesh\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = www.google.co.uk/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=uk&ibd=1061027
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ebay.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.co.uk/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=uk&ibd=1061027
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: PopKill Class - {3C060EA2-E6A9-4E49-A530-D4657B8C449A} - C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\pkR.dll
O2 - BHO: ZKBho Class - {56071E0D-C61B-11D3-B41C-00E02927A304} - C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\FBHR.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My &Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCguardadvisor.exe] "C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard advisor\PCguardadvisor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCguard] "C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\Rps.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Ghost 10.0] "C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dlccmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 924\dlccmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Openwares LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [My Web Search Bar Search Scope Monitor] "C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\m3SrchMn.exe" /m=0
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCCCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCCtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\PROGRA~1\DELLSU~1\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Dell Network Assistant.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZU
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to AMV Convert Tool... - C:\Program Files\MP3 Player Utilities 4.00\AMVConverter\grab.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Media Manager... - C:\Program Files\MP3 Player Utilities 4.00\MediaManager\grab.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {B64F4A7C-97C9-11DA-8BDE-F66BAD1E3F3A} - http://locator1.cdn.imagesrvr.com/s.../pages/scanner/ErrorSafeNewReleaseInstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {FEE1002D-90A5-4A5D-AABE-01803FFBCF7A} - http://ps.itv.mop.com/dn/files/pCastCtl-1.0.0.94_signed.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: dlcc_device - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcccoms.exe
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Command Software Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSec.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Ghost - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PCguard Firewall (RP_FWS) - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\fws.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Run HijackThis and click Open the *Misc Tools* section
Click Open Uninstall Manager, Save list and save the log to your Desktop.
A list of programs will open in Notepad. Post the contents of the log here in your next reply.


----------



## DARTH SHANI (Jun 7, 2007)

As requested , here is the log.

ABBYY FineReader 6.0 Sprint
Adobe Acrobat 5.0
Adobe Flash Player 9
Adobe Flash Player Plugin
Adobe Reader 7.0.8
Adobe Shockwave Player
Apple Software Update
ARTEuro
Avi2Dvd 0.4.4 beta
AviSynth 2.5
Battlestations - Midway
Broadband Speed Test - v2.81
CDisplay 1.8
Cinema Craft Encoder SP
ConvertXtoDVD 2.1.10.209
Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo XI
Corel Snapfire Plus
Dell Driver Reset Tool
Dell Network Assistant
Dell Photo AIO Printer 924
Dell Support 3.2
DivX Codec
DivX Content Uploader
DivX Converter
DivX Player
DivX Web Player
Dora Fairytale Adventure
DVD Decrypter (Remove Only)
DVD Shrink
Google Desktop
Google Earth
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB835221
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
Jasc Paint Shop Photo Album 5
Jasc Paint Shop Pro Studio, Dell Editon
Learn2 Player (Uninstall Only)
LiveReg (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate 2.6 (Symantec Corporation)
Magic ISO Maker v5.3 (build 0229)
MCU
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886903)
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Works
Mozilla Firefox (2.0)
MP3 Player Utilities 4.00
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
My Web Search (My Fun Cards)
Nero 7 Ultra Edition
neroxml
Norton Ghost 10.0
NVIDIA Drivers
PowerDVD 5.5
QuickTime
RealArcade
RealPlayer
RiskII
Roxio DLA
Roxio MyDVD LE
Roxio RecordNow Audio
Roxio RecordNow Copy
Roxio RecordNow Data
SearchAssist
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Sonic Activation Module
Sonic Update Manager
SopCast 1.1.1
Uninstall JL2005A Camera
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
URL Assistant
Viewpoint Media Player
Virgin Broadband advisor 1.5.10
Virgin Broadband PCguard
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
WinRAR archiver
WinZip
Yahoo! Toolbar


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Go to Add/Remove Programs and remove these:
*My Web Search (My Fun Cards)
SearchAssist*

*Your Java is out of date.* Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system.
*Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.*

*Updating Java:* 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6u1*. 
Scroll down to where it says "_Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6u1 allows end-users to run Java applications_". 
Click the "*Download*" button to the right. 
Check the box that says: "*Accept*_ License Agreement_". 
The page will refresh. 
Click on the link to download _Windows Offline Installation_ with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop. 
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser. 
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel* double-click on *Add/Remove* programs and remove all older versions of Java. 
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name. 
Click the *Remove* or *Change/Remove* button. 
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions. 
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed. 
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

Please post your hijackthis log again.


----------



## DARTH SHANI (Jun 7, 2007)

HI Cybertech

I have followed your instructions, here is my Hijack this log


ABBYY FineReader 6.0 Sprint
Adobe Acrobat 5.0
Adobe Flash Player 9
Adobe Flash Player Plugin
Adobe Reader 7.0.8
Adobe Shockwave Player
Apple Software Update
ARTEuro
Avi2Dvd 0.4.4 beta
AviSynth 2.5
Battlestations - Midway
Broadband Speed Test - v2.81
CDisplay 1.8
Cinema Craft Encoder SP
ConvertXtoDVD 2.1.10.209
Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo XI
Corel Snapfire Plus
Dell Driver Reset Tool
Dell Network Assistant
Dell Photo AIO Printer 924
Dell Support 3.2
DivX Codec
DivX Content Uploader
DivX Converter
DivX Player
DivX Web Player
Dora Fairytale Adventure
DVD Decrypter (Remove Only)
DVD Shrink
Google Desktop
Google Earth
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB835221
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager
Jasc Paint Shop Photo Album 5
Jasc Paint Shop Pro Studio, Dell Editon
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
Learn2 Player (Uninstall Only)
LiveReg (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate 2.6 (Symantec Corporation)
Magic ISO Maker v5.3 (build 0229)
MCU
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886903)
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Works
Mozilla Firefox (2.0)
MP3 Player Utilities 4.00
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
Nero 7 Ultra Edition
neroxml
Norton Ghost 10.0
NVIDIA Drivers
PowerDVD 5.5
QuickTime
RealArcade
RealPlayer
RiskII
Roxio DLA
Roxio MyDVD LE
Roxio RecordNow Audio
Roxio RecordNow Copy
Roxio RecordNow Data
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB898458)
Security Update for Step By Step Interactive Training (KB923723)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Sonic Activation Module
Sonic Update Manager
SopCast 1.1.1
Uninstall JL2005A Camera
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
URL Assistant
Viewpoint Media Player
Virgin Broadband advisor 1.5.10
Virgin Broadband PCguard
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
WinRAR archiver
WinZip
Yahoo! Toolbar


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

That's the uninstall list. Please *do a system scan and save a log file*.


----------



## DARTH SHANI (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry, here is the system scan log file,

thanks

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 06:09:14, on 13/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\fws.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 924\dlccmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\advisor\Broadbandadvisor.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSec.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\DELLSU~1\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcccoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\advisor\BroadbandadvisorComHandler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Meenesh\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = www.google.co.uk/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=uk&ibd=1061027
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ebay.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.co.uk/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=uk&ibd=1061027
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: Pop-Up Blocker BHO - {3C060EA2-E6A9-4E49-A530-D4657B8C449A} - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\pkR.dll
O2 - BHO: Form Filler BHO - {56071E0D-C61B-11D3-B41C-00E02927A304} - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\FBHR.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Ghost 10.0] "C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\GhostTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dlccmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 924\dlccmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\Corel Photo Downloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Openwares LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCCCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCCtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadbandadvisor.exe] "C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\advisor\Broadbandadvisor.exe" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCguard] "C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\PROGRA~1\DELLSU~1\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Dell Network Assistant.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZU
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to AMV Convert Tool... - C:\Program Files\MP3 Player Utilities 4.00\AMVConverter\grab.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Media Manager... - C:\Program Files\MP3 Player Utilities 4.00\MediaManager\grab.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {B64F4A7C-97C9-11DA-8BDE-F66BAD1E3F3A} - http://locator1.cdn.imagesrvr.com/s.../pages/scanner/ErrorSafeNewReleaseInstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {FEE1002D-90A5-4A5D-AABE-01803FFBCF7A} - http://ps.itv.mop.com/dn/files/pCastCtl-1.0.0.94_signed.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: dlcc_device - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcccoms.exe
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Command Software Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSec.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Ghost - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PCguard Firewall (RP_FWS) - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\fws.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbar...rch.jhtml?p=ZU

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

How is it running now? Any problems?


----------



## DARTH SHANI (Jun 7, 2007)

HI

It seemed ok yesterday but right now rps.exe is using at least 50% of my CPE


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

These are both anti-virus programs, you only need to be running one of them.
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe


----------

